# Traynor YCS50 issues



## stringer (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi GC folks. I have a Traynor YCS50 that makes a weird noise that kinda sounds like water dripping in the basement. Maybe a reverb issue? It doesn't happen on start up, and it only happens once in a while. It almost sounds like when a string makes contact with a pickup. Has anyone experienced this drip noise?

Thanks all.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Is the 'noise' volume dependent?
Reverb on or off?
Will it make noise with guitar cable unplugged...amp just idling?
Have you tried the bump test?


----------



## stringer (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. It's random, independent of volume, reverb on and off. I'll see if it does it with guitar unplugged and I don't know what the bump test is.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i think he means taking a pencil and bumping each tube while the amp is on...if you hear a noise after tapping a tube...a bum tube...
i've got the Head...haven't had this issue


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

The bump test is balling up your fist and giving it a good thump. Or picking up an end a couple inches and dropping it.
If it makes the problem happen (or go away), it means there is a bad connection somewhere causing your problem.
Not sure if it's similar to your dripping sound, but I've occasionally had tubes that make a kind of "tinkling" sound intermittently.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I had a ticking with mine. Turned out to be wifi thru my cell phone that was in my pocket.


----------



## stringer (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey guys, thanks for all the input, sorry I haven't replied in such a long time. Life happens! So just today I solved ( fingers crossed ) the dripping / clicking noise I have been experiencing. Turns out the source of the problem looks to be a loose input jack. I tightened up the nut and no more noise so far! Very happy!


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Congratulations on a quick fix! Finger crossed it will be permanent

yours truly
Bojan


----------

